# Nail polish preparation?



## Karren (Nov 26, 2008)

Obviously I wasn't paying attention when my mom was teaching my sister this.. Lol

But what do you use to prepare your nails before you polish them so that the nail polish stays on?

I'm having a couple problems that is either the nail polish I'm using is crap.. Wet N Wild Mega Last clear in a matte finish... Or I'm not cleaning my nails properly.. The polish is coming off.. Pealing off at the tips. Where I use them the most and around the cuticle... I basically just use polish remover and completely clean the nail surface but obviously that's not working..

I love the clear matte finish and its helping lengthen and strengthen my nails (says so on the bottle!!). Lol. But help!! They look like crap all cracked up and peeling!!


----------



## Lucy (Nov 26, 2008)

aww its probably a combination of the crap nail polish and lack of basecoat.

i use opi nail natural nail base coat before i put on my nail polish. a basecoat is essential for two reasons- it stops darker colours "staining" your nail and it also creates a "sticky" sort of surface for the nail polish to stick to. it evens out the surface of your nail too. polish then goes on a lot smoother and you will need less coats to make it look even. if you have more coats then the polish is more likely to peel- this is why i LOVE opi nail polish because it's so pigmented, i find i only need two thin coats.

it's also important to use a top coat, i use opi rapidry top coat which basically sort of seals in your nail polish and keeps it looking shiny and glossier for longer. avoid playing with your nails or doing any manual labour for at least 24 hours after painting because the nail polish is still sort of vulnerable during that time.

hope that helps!


----------



## Karren (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Lucy!! Why am I not surprised with a user ID of fingers you would know that? . I've have used clear as a base coat before to prevent staining.. But never anything specifically designed to be a base coat.. Do you do anything special to clean your nails? And does Opi have a matte finish clear polish?

Not doing manual labor for 24 hours will go over big with my wife!! Lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 26, 2008)

You just need a good nail base. I clean my nails with acetone and then i apply Orly Bonder or this one i got from the drugstore4 called "Gooey", they both work well.

You need to put the bonder underneath your clear polish although I think Orly Bonder is kinda matte but I dont remember right now.


----------



## Lucy (Nov 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Lucy!! Why am I not surprised with a user ID of fingers you would know that? . I've have used clear as a base coat before to prevent staining.. But never anything specifically designed to be a base coat.. Do you do anything special to clean your nails? And does Opi have a matte finish clear polish? 
Not doing manual labor for 24 hours will go over big with my wife!! Lol

hehe no problem. i know too much about nails!!!



i just use nail polish remover to clean my nails up before i paint them, even if they dont have polish on, because i find it gets rid of dirt and stuff really well. opi do their nail envy which is basically a nail strengthener in matte finish.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 28, 2008)

ORLY bonder is the best thing I've ever invested in. After cleaning my nails with acetone, I apply a coat of that before putting on the nail polish. They stay on for 3 wks (no lie) but then again it depends on the amount of rigorous work you do. If you're doing heavy duty stuff, it might last 2 wks. I'm almost on my 1st wk and there's no chipping or peeling of the polish.

I mainly use OPI np's after applying ORLY bonder. After 2 coats of OPI np I then apply ORLY Super High Shine topcoat which gives it the nice glossy shine. Or you can just apply the topcoat after the ORLY bonder if you wish to have clear nails. Wish I know about clear matte np's but I don't. You're on your own with that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice.. I picked up some Cuticle Remover yesterday and it worked amazingly.. Cleand off the old cuticle and made my nails so smooth.. Next I'm going to get a bonder and try it again!! I'm pretty sure that I can get the polish to stick this time.. Guess you just can't slop it on and expect it to stay? Lol


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 28, 2008)

All the girls advice has been great! Also get yourself a buffer, buff away all the icky debry on your nail plates, apply a base coat and your polish will apply beautifully!


----------



## Karren (Nov 28, 2008)

A buffer!! Great tip too!! Wonder if I could just use sandpaper? Lol. I have a lot of that!!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 29, 2008)

Karren, if you use sand paper, I will kill you! lol Buffers aren't abrasive like nail files, they're soft. Here is a pic of the one I use. I find the 3 way buffers are good. They buff away any rough spots of ridges on your nails and then you buff them to a high shine, it makes polish application 1000 times easier!


----------



## Karren (Dec 1, 2008)

Hahaha.. Thanks Rebecca!! I didn't and I bought a buffer..

So I removed my cuticles.. And cleaned my nails good with polish remover and buffed them and put a base coat and a top coat of clear matte and they look awesome!! Now I'll see how well they last!! Thanks for all the great tips..


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 1, 2008)

I also use a buffer to kinf of rough up then smooth out my nails... then I use the OPI Base Coat...

also, I make sure to use a top coat as well which helps with staying power.


----------



## Karren (Dec 2, 2008)

8 pm and they still look great... of coarse i haven't doen anything yet... but I'm thinking about doing some work in the garage!! lol


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 2, 2008)

I also use the Bonder from Orly. I heard rave reviews for it when I was working at Sally's and I finally bought a bottle and loved it!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah!! 2.5 hours in the garage cutting wood and hamering and not a crack or a scratch!! They still look fantastic!!


----------



## pure25honey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, Orly bonder is good.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jan 27, 2009)

*Firstly i wipe my nails with a tissue to ensure there's no moisturizer left behind on the nails..then a base coat..secondly goes the nail polish and lastly the top coat then vewi lastly a nail polish drying accelerator spray..thats all about my nail make-up hehe



*


----------

